# Planted Shrimp Bowl



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Question! If I kept a 2-3 gallon bowl as a densely planted shrimp bowl, do they need a filter and a heater?


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello,
They will need a filter. Get a sponge filter, since those are safer for baby/larvae shrimp. Most shrimp do just fine in unheated water, but it depends what type you are getting, so research water parameters and temperatures associated with your type of shrimp before moving forward. Shrimp are so cool, you'll have a great time watching them!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you! I bet the plants will appreciate the water movement from the sponge filter anyway. 

I have a few red cherry shrimps already with my betta, but I want to see them thrive in their own environment  I assume fitting a lid to the top would be smart? They seem pretty jumpy.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a half gallon shrimp vase, almost completely maintence free. I don't feed or do any water changes. Just water top-offs and plant trimming every week or two. It's a self-sustaining enviroment. The inhabitants are two cherry shrimp and a half dozen or so Ramshorn snails. There is no filter or heater. They've been thriving like this for months :-D

I don't have a lid on mine, but I have a lot of floating plants.

If you want some plant ideas, here's what I have in mine:
Ludwigia repens
Java moss
Najas
Duckweed
and a baby java fern

I don't use any liquid ferts, but the substrate is soil (with sand cap) so that helps the plants a lot. Well actually just the ludwigia in my case, since that's the only plant with roots in the substrate.

Good luck with your bowl! Nano shrimp tanks are awesome <3


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Where do you plan to put this tank? near a vent or window/door? What are the max and min. temps that area gets through the year (with heater/ac/windows open)? A consistent temperature is important especially in smaller tanks, be prepared to use a heater or small pc van to heat/cool the tank as needed. Have you frequently tested your tap water's pH, hardness, and tds (total dissolved solids) through out the year (in some places it can fluctuate) or do you plan to use ro/di water and re-mineralize?

I tried shrimp in my 2-3g bubble bowl and 2g cookie jar..they did much better in the 12g long with heater and filter because the larger water volume meant more stable water parameters.

Shrimp don't jump without reason: poor water quality/uncycled tank/drastic change in parameters (last one also shows signs by constant rapid backwoods swimming and twitching), threat of a predator (fish) and not enough hiding places, or not enough natural food for them to forage on constantly (best to age a tank several months with plants in before adding shrimp).

I like the jardin mini cylinder sponge filter:
http://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Aquari...2&sr=8-1&keywords=jardin+mini+cylinder+sponge

and tetra whisper air pump (for up to 10g):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GZ1EX6/ref=twister_B00CTE98UI?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Use these on all my curved nano tanks... actually switching over a few other tanks to sponge filters as I like them more than canisters/HOB(no priming to make start or worrying about them burning out if there was a power outage unlike HOBs and canisters).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Aqua Aurora on the jumping/jumpy. Mine are in the 20 long with my Plakat and Nano fish but they are very calm and out and about all of the time because it is so heavily planted.

Bad TDS is often the cause of invert death; too high and they can't molt because their carapace are too hard. You can get a TDS meter on eBay for around $14 which includes shipping. Best piece of equipment any shrimper can have.


----------

